# Young Male 135 Hap/Peacock -3D background [PIC HEAVY]



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

It's been awhile since I posted, and the fish have done some growing. Most of these were purchased as juveniles, and now nearly all of them are coloring up. Pictures were taken with the 'ole point and shoot (canon powershot A620) - so I'm pleased with how many of these pictures have come out.
*
Obligatory Full Tank Shots*














































Now for close-ups of the residents. They're getting along nicely for the most part and growing quickly on a diet of NLS medium cichlid formula.

The star of the show - Splinotus Tanzania (Liuli) - got him about 1" uncolored.




























The Star Sapphire. Spots started showing up about 1 month ago, and I thought it was ick at first. He's the alpha male of the tank.



















Here's the Lithobates Z-rock. You can see his colors have just started to pop through, especially on the jaw and gills.



















The stellar electric blue (iceberg)



















YAWN shot!










Ruby Red, just starting to come into his own...



















Venustus - still at around 4" or so, and trying to determine if this is male or female.










The fastest growing fish I've ever had ... Kandanga Borleyi (Red Fin)...



















Had this guy for a while ... pretty awesome fish. The deep-water hap...



















Pair of juvie dolphins - Crytocara -- about 1.5" long. Waiting to see who's male.



















The Lwanda, somewhat shy...



















Very young taiwan reef...noticing some faint color on the sides now...



















Ngara Flametail...the dethroned alpha, now just one of the crew...










Eartheater (non-Malawi), who gets along really well in this mix.



















The obligatory yellow lab. I need 4 more










And the crew of synodontis cats




























Other random shots...





































Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## kyoshi (Mar 12, 2010)

awesome beautiful fish


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)

:thumb: love it!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

beautiful,thanks for sharing,like the ornament above the tank as well


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow! Just started a 75G tank and am jealous of your stock. Hoping to get a Lithobates (and a few more) in November. That Liuli is gorgeous. Nice job :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

great looking tank! Its going to be a show stopper when those guys are 7"+. My all time fav Malawi is the deep water and I also love Phenos.


----------



## spursangel (Oct 15, 2010)

AWSOME TANK!!!!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

STUNNING!


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

looks like female venustus to me 8)


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

very nice. great job with matching the BG coloration to the rocks in the foreground! :thumb:


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

There are some quality fish in there. The Ngara is sweet, you wait until the Pheno grows up he will steal the show! Tank to be proud of.


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

WOW! one of the best tanks *** ever seen. good work


----------



## sarah (Feb 22, 2003)

I am so super jealous! Very nice!


----------



## illinidorry (Oct 16, 2010)

Awesome tank, some really rare and neat fish in there.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats a nice tank, nice collection too.. those fish look good n fat n healthy!

Personally id get that geo out of there though 8)


----------



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone  It's by far the best tank that I've ever had -- and it's always a conversation starter for guests. My favorite so far is the Liuli, though the Pheno is not far behind. I forgot about a couple of other fish in the tank that have not colored up yet. I have 5-6 juvenile red empresses and this D. compressiceps.

S/He is still at 4" but seeing no signs of color:









Btw, here's the Liuli when I got him as a juvenile (on the right):










Limpert, I think you may be right, the venestus (and the comp) are probably female, but will wait just a bit longer to be sure.

I plan to add a jake peacock, a midnight mloto, a lethrinops, and a few more labs to round out the final stocking in the future.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, beautiful tank! I'm hoping my flametails color up like that! What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## Cuddy (Feb 23, 2011)

Elegant and beautiful tank. I need to start saving some cash...... :wink:


----------

